# Rocket Open Day at BB!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just came across this and thought it may be of interest


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

If I wasn't working I'd be there in a flash. Definitelt going to try one of their Home Barista courses in the new year.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I got the email as well.

I'm curious to learn more about the new machine, purely curiosity though, there's an awful lot of other non-coffee things I need to spend money on before upgrading my R58. Planning on keeping that until I have to give up coffee. But is always nice to keep up with what's new. Does look kind of expensive though...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

May have to rearrange a few things to go here!


----------

